# Margaret McWilliam-Oronsay



## hmcwilliam (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi There,
I'm trying to trace my Aunty Margaret who seems to have travelled regularly between Scotland and Australia in the 1950's. 

She was Margaret McWilliam and originally came from Blantyre, Glasgow. I have the following details of her travels-

Oronsay 1953 from Adelaide to Tilbury, arriving at Tilbury on 9/11/1953
Oronsay-left London 13/10/1957 travelling with Jack McWilliam and arriving in Adelaide.

Oronsay-departed Adelaide and arrived in London 5/5/1958
She has left some gaps in the family history and I would love to know more about her travels and why she travelled so often. Sometimes travelled with the Naismith family, also of Blantyre, Glasgow. 
Thanks
Heather


----------

